# Tsunami no Índico (26 de Dezembro de 2004)



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2011 às 01:25)

*Rapariga desaparecida no tsunami indonésio reencontra família sete anos depois*

Uma rapariga indonésia reencontrou a sua família sete anos após o tsunami que em 2004 varreu a região e causou a morte a mais de 230 mil pessoas. Durante a separação, Meci Yulanda foi obrigada a pedir esmola nas ruas por uma mulher que a acolheu. O reencontro concretizou-se na cidade de Meulaboh, na província de Aceh, na Indonésia, uma das mais afectadas pelo tsunami que varreu o sudeste asiático a 26 de Dezembro de 2004. Só na província morreram cerca de 168 mil pessoas.
Na altura, Meci Yulanda foi arrastada pelas águas para o Oceano Índico, tal como dezenas de milhares de pessoas na região. Sobrevivendo ao desastre natural, a rapariga foi acolhida por uma viúva que, em troca, a tinha obrigado até esta semana a pedir esmola nas ruas de uma área mais remota e pobre do arquipélago. Mas aos 14 anos, e após sete de separação, Yulanda foi libertada pela mulher e decidiu procurar os seus familiares. Tomada a decisão, a rapariga convenceu um taxista a levá-la até Meulaboh, cidade situada perto da sua aldeia natal onde, de acordo com a BBC, terá perguntado num café pelo seu avô, único nome do qual se recordava.
Algumas pessoas que estavam no café conheciam o homem, um conhecido líder religioso da na região, coincidência que proporcionou um reencontro da rapariga com a sua família. A sua mãe, Yusnidar, não teve dúvidas em reconhecer a sua filha face «às marcas de nascença da sua barriga e à cicatriz que tinha na cara», escreve o Daily Telegraph.
Apesar do feliz reencontro, o a irmã mais velha de Meci Yulanda permanece desaparecida desde o tsunami, sendo incerto se terá morrido no desastre natural ou se, à semelhança de Yulunda, está ao abrigo de outra família indonésia.

Fonte: Jornal SOL


----------

